# Tudo e todo



## Mangato

Me pueden aclarar la diferencia de uso?

Um grande amigo, nativo da ilha de Marajô, me falaba

La ha so duas estações

_Numa chove todos os días e na outra o día tudo, _

O sería al contrario

Saudações para *....tudos, todos?*


----------



## Vanda

Mangato said:


> Me pueden aclarar la diferencia de uso?
> 
> Um grande amigo, nativo da ilha de Marajô, me falaba
> 
> La ha so duas estações
> 
> _Numa chove todos os días e na outra o día tudo, _
> 
> O sería al contrario
> 
> Saudações para *....tudos, todos?*


 
Numa chove todos os dias e na outra o dia todo. (inteiro)


----------



## Mangato

Então, quando usar TUDO?


----------



## Vanda

Aqui. Divirta-se.


----------



## Tomby

*Mangato*: eu também hesito muitas vezes com os pronomes indefinidos "*tudo*" (invariável = "_todas as coisas_") e "*todo*" (variável = tudo, a, os, as). 
Eu penso que "tudo" é mais genérico e "todo" é mais decisivo.
Veja os seguintes exemplos:

- Todo o país é muito bonito. 
- Eu gosto de *tudo*.

- Todos estavam contentes na festa. 
- Tudo na vida dele foram desgraças. 
- Todas as mulheres cantavam no chafariz. 
- Tudo dorme na moradia da aldeia.

- Todo o = Ele conhece todo o livro (o livro inteiro).
- Toda a = Ele conhece toda a fábrica (a fábrica inteira).
- Todos os = Ele conhece todos os livros deste escritor.
- Todas as = Ele conhece todas as fábricas da cidade. 
- Tudo = Ele conhece *tudo*.

Além disso, nas cartas, os portugueses têm o hábito de começá-las assim: "_Caro....!__ Espero que tudo esteja a correr bem e __que...._"

Espero ter ajudado. 
Bem-haja!


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado a TODOS. Acredito que ja entendí. Tudo , Total e indefinido
Todo, toda, todos pecisan complemento

Ele perdeu tudo
Ele perdeu todas as notas

Ta bem assim?

Obrigado outra vez


----------



## MOC

Mangato said:


> Obrigado a TODOS. Acredito que ja entendí. Tudo , Total e indefinido
> Todo, toda, todos pecisan complemento
> 
> Ele perdeu tudo
> Ele perdeu todas as notas
> 
> Ta bem assim?
> 
> Obrigado outra vez



Correcto.


----------



## Kalimi5t

Olá amigos!

 Eu não consigo perceber a diferencia que existe entre todo e tudo, entre todos e tudos... Alguém pode me ajudar? As traduções ao espanhol são “todo” e “todos”, não existe diferencia nenhuma.

Obrigado!


----------



## anaczz

Tudo (pronome indefinido) = a totalidade, todas as coisas
_Nesta vida tudo passa.
Comprou tudo o que pedi?_


Tudos  Não existe

Todo/toda/todos/todas em  português
equivalem a estes sentidos: 
*todo**, da**.* (Del lat. _totus_).
* 1.     * adj. Dicho de una cosa: Que se toma o se comprende enteramente en la entidad o en el número.
*2.     * adj. U. para ponderar el exceso de alguna calidad o circunstancia. _Hombre pobre todo es trazas._ _Este pez todo es espinas._
*3.     * adj. U. para dar al sustantivo al que precede valor de plural. _Todo fiel cristiano,_ equivalente a _todos los fieles cristianos._ _Todo delito,_ equivalente a _todos los delitos._
*4.     * adj. pl.  *cada*      (‖ ante un nombre numerable). _Tiene 1000 pesetas todos los meses;_ es decir, _cada mes._
*5.     * m. Cosa íntegra.
*8.     * adv. m. *enteramente.*


----------



## Kalimi5t

Muito obrigado anaczz pela rápida resposta! Pelo que você diz, acho que eu usava geralmente bem. Obrigado também por me falar que "tudos" não existe, porque era uma coisa que eu ainda não tinha percebida. Mais ainda fico com alguma dúvida. Pode ser que nalguns casos podam ser usadas qualquer duas palavras?

 Por exemplo, quando alguém explicou alguma coisa e queremos dizer que entendemos, qual é a tradução de "Entendí todo lo que dijiste"??
 - "Entendi tudo o que você falou", porque entendi "a totalidade, todas as coisas" que falou
 - "Entendi todo o que você falou", porque poder ser "8. adv. m. enteramente"

 Para mim também a primeira opçao 





> *1. *adj. Dicho de una cosa: Que se toma o se comprende enteramente en la entidad o en el número.


 cria confusão.

 Pode ser que eu esteja totalmente errado gramaticalmente, talvez algum outro exemplo poderia me ajudar.

 Saudações, e obrigado por qualquer resposta que tente de me ajudar!


----------



## Istriano

*Todo *só modifica adjetivo:

_toda molhada _(=completamente molhada).

Usando com substantivos, equivale a _cada_:_  toda menina baiana (= cada menina baiana).
_
Outro dia usei _todo día_ em castelhano, e as pessoas não entenderam.
_Todo dia_ significa _cada dia_ em português, e não_ todo o dia / o dia todo._


----------



## anaczz

Kalimi5t said:


> Muito obrigado anaczz pela rápida resposta! Pelo que você diz, acho que eu usava geralmente bem. Obrigado também por me falar que "tudos" não existe, porque era uma coisa que eu ainda não tinha percebido. Mais ainda fico com alguma dúvida. É possível que em alguns casos possam ser usadas qualquer das duas palavras?
> 
> Por exemplo, quando alguém explicou alguma coisa e queremos dizer que entendemos, qual é a tradução de "Entendí todo lo que dijiste"??
> - "Entendi tudo o que você falou", porque entendi "a totalidade, todas as coisas" que falou
> - "Entendi todo o que você falou", porque poder ser "8. adv. m. enteramente"
> mas
> Entendi todas as suas explicações.
> Você esclareceu todas as minhas dúvidas.
> Comi todo o bolo!
> Comi o bolo todo!


----------



## Kalimi5t

Obrigado Istriano, e muito obrigado anaczz por todos os exemplos. Ficou um pouco mas claro mas acho que ainda vou falar errado muitas vezes!



> Entendi tudo o que você falou





> Comi todo o bolo!


Para mim a construção é semelhante e acho que ia usar a mesma palavra.

Um abraço!


----------



## willy2008

Si les ayuda en algo, TUDO no tiene plural ni femenino, y para saber cuando usarlo,siempre prueben de reemplazarlo por NADA.


----------



## Kalimi5t

Gracias willy2008 por la respuesta, probaré usar el truquillo a ver si funciona!


----------



## pelus

willy2008 said:


> Si les ayuda en algo, TUDO no tiene plural ni femenino, y para saber cuando usarlo,siempre prueben de reemplazarlo por NADA.



Excelente dica.
Apesar de procurar a função, muitas vezes fico confundida com esa variante na letra. 

Então : muito obrigada.


_María del Carmen (Pelus) 
Agradece cualquier corrección que se haga sobre sus escritos en lengua portuguesa. _


----------

